# Telnet Verbindung aufbauen



## mu (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Java Applikation, mit der ich eine Verbindung zu telnet machen will.

Bzw. will ich die Daten die mir eigentlich Telnet ausgibt, will ich in meinem Programm ausgeben lassen.

Weiss jemand wie man da vorgeht? bzüglich der verbindung zu telnet.



/mu


----------



## sliwalker (12. Mrz 2008)

Hoi,

telnet ist kein Ort.
Man kann keine Verbindung zu telnet herstellen.

Du kannst aber mittels Streams, Sockets und Readern/Writern eine Verbindung zu einem telnet-Server herstellen und seine Antworten lesen und Befehle senden.

Wie das im Detail funktioniert, schreib ich jetzt mal nicht...
Aber die Angaben sollten reichen um es selbst zu lösen 

greetz
SLi


----------



## benders (13. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

es gibt dafür schon fertige Libraries:
z.B. bei 
http://sadun-util.sourceforge.net/telnet_library.html

Bernd


----------

